# Recommend me a car battery charger?



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

My car battery charger has just given so its time for a new one. Any recommendations guys?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Ctek every time.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/CTEK-4-Step-Bat ... roduct_top

shop around for best price.

Hoggy.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Ctek every time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/CTEK-4-Step-Bat ... roduct_top
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I finally bought a CTEK last year after a 'RING' one packed up after little use. The CTEK is compact, easy to use and highly recommended.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

I use an optimate 4

http://www.optimate.co.uk

Looks after my bike and cars with ease and haven't had to replace a battery yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Heard good thing about CTEK but not heard of optimate. Will do some shopping around.

I presume these all have trickle charge too?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jonnyboy82 said:


> Heard good thing about CTEK but not heard of optimate. Will do some shopping around.
> 
> I presume these all have trickle charge too?


Hi, Depending which Ctek model you get it will have a max amps & then will condition the battery, depending on what is required to keep it in top condition.....OEM battery 14 years old thanks to a Ctek.
Hoggy.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Optimate and ctek are conditioners.

Optimate I'd say are bigger in the bike world but there's nothing between ctek and optimate really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I use a ring smartcharger +12, its plugged into my mk2 golf pretty much all year round and keeps the battery in top condition.
The only thing it won't do is recharge a deeply discharged battery.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Desmodave996 said:


> Optimate and ctek are conditioners.
> 
> Optimate I'd say are bigger in the bike world but there's nothing between ctek and optimate really.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would tend to agree. I've got an Optimate myself but the important thing it's what you intend using it for.

If you want to recover a flat battery from a one off drain accident like leaving your ignition and equipment on and running, then a simple boost charger is what you want and the higher charge current e.g. 20 Amps or more will give you the fastest recovery but it's no good for leaving connected for topping up.

If you leave your car in the garage for weeks on end without use, you want a "float charger" to keep the battery conditioned, which the CTEK and Accumate chargers do properly. They won't charge fast though as current is limited to an Amp or two.

It's important to apply the correct voltage according to the ambient temperature in order to avoid over or underchage damage to the battery. These chargers are temperature compensated and even have recovery routines for deeply discharged sulphated batteries.

Best advice: Don't let your battery go flat or slowly almost get flat and if you do, recharge it fully as quick as possible. A battery that has been discharged for months is scrap as the plates will become sulphated and capacity will be reduced for weeks or even days with a discharged state. Being half charged for a long time is also damaging. A few days of being flat before recovery you can get away with with a hit on capacity but do it a few times too many and you'll get caught out on cold mornings.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

You need to be careful with the AGM type batteries as the 'old' battery chargers which just provided a constant voltage can damage them making them totally useless. The CTEK I bought is a MXS 5.0 which has a maximum charge current of 5A but more importantly it has a specific AGM charging program built into it. I have fully charged from flat my car battery (AGM type) overnight using it and more importantly it was charged without any concerns about it overcharging or otherwise damaging what is an expensive battery.


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Im in the motor trade and sometimes the cars sit for short periods and the batteries go flat. So essentially a basic charger, and the conditioning factor will come in handy. Especially pre sales.

Looking into it I cant decide whether its worth paying the extra to get the MXS 5.0 TEST AND CHARGE as opposed to the standard MXS 5.0?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You'll only overcharge a battery with a non temperature compensated 5 Amp boost charger if you leave it on too long and we are talking days or more before "damage" - damage being evaporation.

The length of time can be easily calculated - simply divide your battery capacity (typically 80 Amp-Hours) by the charging current e.g. 5 Amps and you'll get 16 hours (80/5). An overnight charge from flat will not overcharge it at all and even if you left it on for 24 hours all that would happen is a slight loss of electrolyte that probably wouldn't be measurable.

Certainly you wouldn't want to leave a boost charger on indefinitely as the plates would dry out. A charger that can deliver high current (e.g. 20A or more) runs the risk of raising battery temperature and buckling plates if left indefinitely.

Your alternator is temperature compensated but is not the same temperature as your battery as it's in a different location and subject to localised heat sources. It will not be a precise match for ideal float charge voltage and is frequently capable of churning out 80 Amps or more.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jonnyboy82 said:


> Im in the motor trade and sometimes the cars sit for short periods and the batteries go flat. So essentially a basic charger, and the conditioning factor will come in handy. Especially pre sales.
> 
> Looking into it I cant decide whether its worth paying the extra to get the MXS 5.0 TEST AND CHARGE as opposed to the standard MXS 5.0?


Hi, The normal MXS 5 will be fine. It will charge at 5 amps if required & adjust & condition as needed.
Hoggy.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Desmodave996 said:


> I use an optimate 4
> 
> http://www.optimate.co.uk
> 
> ...


I use an Optimate too. 
I used it on 2 bikes previously and now on the TT

Very clever, impressive bit of kit


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I went for the Ctek MXS 5.0 in the end. Should be arriving early next week


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

You wont be disappointed


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> You wont be disappointed


Hope not, tbh its been a long time since I bought a battery charger and this one is tiny compared to my ancient one!


----------



## pierremellows (May 9, 2015)

The Ctek chargers are fantastic bits of kit. 
I've got the MXS 3.8 and it's kept and saved many batteries. I just sold my Z4 and that has the original battery from 2003 in it!! 
The permanent plug for the battery is also a neat addition.


----------



## Huw403 (May 3, 2015)

I've used an MX5 for a while as the TT was preceded by an MGB which was used intermittently and kept connected. The plug in facility was brilliant on the MGB and I've added it to our two daily drivers, so during the winter it is easilly connected - the management climbs into any car and switches everything on before starting and then goes one mile so - the batteries often needed a boost! I keep the crocodile clip fitting and charger hanging up in the garage ready for, inevitably, the kids to borrow it! :lol:


----------

